# Car ads....and others!



## Lucky13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't you love them old car ads! Plus much of the other ads were great too! 8)


----------



## Readie (Feb 26, 2013)

Vintage Car Ads from 1930s to 1970s | Best Design Options

I like the Willys ad....


----------



## mikewint (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't forget the motorscoots


----------



## Readie (Feb 26, 2013)

These are true beauties....icons of the time.


----------



## Readie (Feb 26, 2013)

This is the greatest British bike ever made, The Dresda Triton.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool stuff guys!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 26, 2013)

Well then there were the ads that started it all: "You meet the nicest people". Good-by to the smelly, bearded, picklehaub wearing, tattooed, leather-clad biker. Hello to the nice, clean-cut, wholesome, all-american Honda rider carying a gun, of course, what could be more american?


----------



## Readie (Feb 27, 2013)

That made me laugh !
All at 22 mph too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dresda Triton? How about this Duntsall-Norton Dominator? 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Feb 27, 2013)

BSA's beautiful Goldie.


----------



## Readie (Feb 27, 2013)




----------

